# Mk1 vs Mk2



## tomchap81 (Feb 12, 2008)

Now I'm biased, obviously. But....

I honestly much prefer the Mk1 to the Mk2 (though never driven the Mk2). In my opinion Mk1 looks like a sports car, Mk2 looks like a saloon car. Interior on Mk1 also smarter. Sure the Mk2 drives better, but a remapped Mk1 is hardly a slouch.

Just intrigued that I love the Mk1, but wouldn't consider the Mk2 in the future.

[smiley=argue.gif]

Tom


----------



## stoffi (Jul 17, 2007)

Well, I took the 2-litre Turbo MK2 out for a spirited testdrive and although it was FWD, I was pissed off when I came back, because it was so much better than my tuned MK1. Smooth gearbox, -actually fantastic gearbox, really quick, good low-rev-power, great suspension, quiet interior, better chairs... the list goes on. But, the MK1 is prettier to me. It is a design-icon and it is one of the few mainstream cars which has had little changes from concept car to road car. However, I can only imagine what that 3.2 Quattro feels like, -omg!


----------



## bobclive2 (Jun 21, 2008)

Problem is the mk2 from the back looks like a Nisson 350Z and from the front looks like any other Audi other than the headlight shape, from the side it looks awful. The mk1 is a design icon from the front,back,side and inside, you can it`s a TT mk1 from a mile away.
[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Having owned both (ooouuhhh) I can unbiasedly state the Mk1 is a far better looking original proper sports car. I do prefer the Mk 1 interior in terms of style and sports layout. The Mk 1 with competition alloys and the way the petrol flap opens just did it for me..... however the Mk2 may not be as stunning to look at but the handling and power is superior.

So to sum up, my personal opinion is :

Mk1 : has the looks
Mk2 : has the power/handling

In whole, both cars are in fact totally different to each other, yes they are TT's but to me it's like owning a different car all together (same pooh customer service though!)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

stoffi said:


> I can only imagine what that 3.2 Quattro feels like, -omg!


                     that sort of sums it up :wink:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

There you go. Now you have a choice of spending 30-40K on a car that handles well but looks like an Audi on the front or a car that looks like a TT and costs a lot less and needs god knows how much just to handle reasonably......


----------



## greyhound (Oct 27, 2011)

im'a revive this thread as im a recent owner of a MK1 TT Coupe, i too think the MK1 is a much better looking car with timeless classic lines, but i also want to make another comparison (which is surely to pi*s some of you off,) between the MK1 Coupe and Roadster- To me the coupe is the absolute stunner, and the roadster probably the ugliest rag top i can think of, really it looks so bad, i feel sorry for the people who got MK1 with bad handling and bad looks...whoops


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

i love mk1 , but mk2 looks miles better if done right


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If thats right I'm buying a MkI


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> If thats right I'm buying a MkI


that would be a bad idea


----------



## greyhound (Oct 27, 2011)

looks like a aggressive japanese rude boy car, to me the TT is an under-statedly flashy vehicle, soon as you dick about with it too much... well it looks like its kissing the floor for mercy


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Why drag up a thread from 2008? :roll:


----------



## greyhound (Oct 27, 2011)

andyTT180 said:


> Why drag up a thread from 2008? :roll:


Its nostalgia time man, christmas bells, jingle balls!!


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

Personally, I think MK1 is far better than MK2. MK1 with 225 HP at cost of only 4-5 grands beats MK2 with only 170 HP (which price's from 38 to 52 grands).


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

kazinak said:


> i love mk1 , but mk2 looks miles better if done right


Omfg!! That's just done it for me! I need to make my mk2 look like this!


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

> I love the Mk1, but wouldn't consider the Mk2 in the future.


FWIW +1. Test driven the 3.2 - interior UGH and saggy seats [spoiled by Recaro Poles :wink: ]



> Problem is the mk2 from the back looks like a Nisson 350Z and from the front looks like any other Audi other than the headlight shape, from the side it looks awful.


FWIW +1 except from the side the lines of the Roadster are ok but in the Coupe not quite right IMO [not enough break in the line between rear screen and rear end].


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

andyTT180 said:


> Why drag up a thread from 2008? :roll:


Couldn't agree more boring in the extreme leave this crap to the Peugeot RCZ boys what's the point...


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

The only mk2 worth owning imho is the TTRS. The rest drive like an A3.


----------



## ejp (Sep 1, 2011)

Mk1 is future classic mk2 improves on the overall drive but is forgettable to the eye. A bit like the comparison between the mk1 mx5 and the mk2 mx5. Everyone will forget the mk2 tt because the mk3 will be out, the mk1 will never be forgot!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

neilc said:


> The only mk2 worth owning imho is the TTRS. The rest drive like an A3.


How so?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hark said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > The only mk2 worth owning imho is the TTRS. The rest drive like an A3.
> ...


I have driven a few MK2's and they just feel identical to any A3 you care to mention where as the TTRS feels like it was made for purpose and has massive tuning potential.

I just feel the MK2 doesnt really have an identity that makes it stand out. And the TTRS engine gives it a character that the rest of the range sorely misses IMO.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

neilc said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > neilc said:
> ...


Yea I was kind of being Devils advocate though.

If you think the mk2 handles like an A3, then surely that makes the Mk1 even worse?

O and I agree about the TTRS bit.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

I just [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] all TT's but lets be honest you can pick up a mk1 now for under 5 grand and in 12 months time 3 grand i bet, so even with me the owner of quite a few mk1 TT's in various livery.....the iconic status is wearing a bit thin....

i will get my coat


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Stay where you are Syd.............. I will get it for you :-* :lol: (save your knees shag)

I think the prices are such that even you should get one just for mucking about with.

I keep thinking about getting a coupe just to well just to......


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> I keep thinking about getting a coupe just to well just to


  little shag you Psychic :wink: was thinking abt the coupe also but to make it a REALTT the roof would have to go...
















Oh yes...SEM and R32 TB on matt's car







just PORN


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Yep hate Matt looks great doesn't it :mrgreen:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

If you think the mk2 handles like an A3, then surely that makes the Mk1 even worse?

O and I agree about the TTRS bit.[/quote][/quote][/quote]

Yeah I dont disagree about standard MK1 handling but with enough suitable mods you can make a decent MK1 corner really well. I cant wait to try my car properly with the new Bilsteins on


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry guys

I think some of the mk1 look nice but there is no comparison when it comes to looks, the mk2 wipes the mk1 clean inside and out


----------



## ejp (Sep 1, 2011)

sTTranger said:


> Sorry guys
> 
> I think some of the mk1 look nice but there is no comparison when it comes to looks, the mk2 wipes the mk1 clean inside and out


The phrase "beauty in the eye of the beholder" comes to mind   Of course there are those who like their arse's to drag along the pavement whilst they drive & like to hear the sweet sound of their underbody scraping every lump & bump in the road wether its a mark 1 or mk2 ha ha.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

I have to admit thats a nice looking RS and when I do finally change my QS in a few years it will be for a modded TTRS but I still prefer the shape of the MK1 its less fussy and I reckon it will go down as a design classic that changed the way other brands think about coupe models.


----------



## louiswoolf (Nov 16, 2021)

How do I stop the boot on a mk1 roadster from being permanently wet???? I've tried new boot seals and silicone the spoiler!!! Help


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi , Check the rear roof drains.
Another 1st post resurrecting a 10 year old thread??
Hoggy.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> .... Another 1st post resurrecting a 10 year old thread??


and a completely irrelevant 10-year old thread too.  🤦‍♂️

Must have taken more effort than starting a new one...!!

I blame the "Recommended Reading" threads listed below with the new forum format.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

David C said:


> and a completely irrelevant 10-year old thread too.  🤦‍♂️
> 
> Must have taken more effort than starting a new one...!!
> 
> I blame the "Recommended Reading" threads listed below with the new forum format.


Hi, Yes, it's only got common since this new format.
Hoggy.


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

I love both so I'm keeping them 😁


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

I think the mk3 looks miles better.










There's no point in putting up specs it'll be like comparing 3 year old apples with 20 year old peas


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

StuartDB said:


> I think the mk3 looks miles better.
> 
> View attachment 478790
> 
> ...


Thats next on the list 😉


----------

